#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Creating Checkbox enabled Chart in Powerpoint 2010

## shazydotcom

Dear All, 

I have a small issue which you might be able to help. 

I created a chart in Excel 2010 which shows columns/lines with the help of Checkbox linked to cells (True and False condition). I tried to create the same in Power Point but failed. Now we know that Excel Charts can be pasted in power point as links and if there is any change in Excel it is automatically reflected in the chart in power point (either instant or through update link). The problem is that how can I link my Power point checkbox with the data table in excel or a macro to connect my power point checkbox with excel checkbox. 

Please help. 

Best regards.........

----------

